# You're awesome!



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

I know that sometimes it's hard to see yourself for the amazing person you are. It's difficult for you to see how beautiful you are, when society expects perfection. It's hard to see how smart you are when you're not a rocket scientist. It's hard to see how good of a friend you are when you're not a socialite. There's so many things we all see that blind us to our true value as a person.

Life is not a competition. And you may not be the best at everything you do, but that doesn't change that fact that you're an amazing person.

I love you all.
Keep being awesome!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow thanks for the postive words of encourgment.
Its rare to read an optimistic thread on this site...

WE ARE ALL AWESOME!!!!!! :high5


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

and this is news because....?


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

THanks for such an awesome post! We are all aswesome


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> and this is news because....?


It may not be mind blowing, but I think that it's common for SAs to be way too hard on ourselves.

Now, if you already realize just how awesome you are...more power to you!


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

I need more convincing.

Why exactly am I awesome?

Don't skimp on the detail. :yes


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Zombie Sheep said:


> I need more convincing.
> 
> Why exactly am I awesome?
> 
> Don't skimp on the detail. :yes


You are a unique human being who deserves respect and happiness. 
We all have the potential to be "awesome". Everyone has the *potential* to contribute postively to society.

p.s. I think your awesome!!!!!! :yes


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> You are a unique human being who deserves respect and happiness.
> We all have the potential to be "awesome". Everyone has the *potential* to contribute postively to society.
> 
> p.s. I think your awesome!!!!!! :yes


Yeah, we're all great! You know, it may be that I haven't slept for 40 hours, it may be that I'm drunk. But I would like to say this...

Everybody I have met on this site is sound. We all get along. If people can't say something nice they say nothing. We all respect each other, despite our differences.

I have posted thread after thread of lunatic cr-p on here and never got flamed, not even once. Most everyday people would laugh at the dubious 'progress' I have made in life, yet posters on here congratulate me and wish me luck. If only the real world could be the same way!


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

aww shucks


----------



## Shy mike (Nov 30, 2009)

Thnx FBH!! Hugzzz to you my friend


----------



## Cait Sith (Apr 24, 2009)

Why thank you, i am awesome, and so are you for making a thread like this


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm a pretty terrible person.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Sometimes I think I'm awesome, sometimes I don't... my self-esteem is a little volatile like that. I'm also bipolar so I'm sure that doesn't help


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Well I'm glad someone finally noticed. 


:b


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I think we are all awesome!

Sure it's hard to see that. But I really do think EVERY person has their good traits, we here mostly do not see it; for my case, sometimes I have too low of self-esteem to even agree that there's any good to myself. But I refuse to accept it like that, I know there's good in me!

YOU are not terrible, YOU have something good in you!

And no matter 'little' progress we all do, we are advancing. We are all here to support each other.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

FBH said:


> It may not be mind blowing, but I think that it's common for SAs to be way too hard on ourselves.
> 
> Now, if you already realize just how awesome you are...more power to you!


I was only joking, but thanks for posting the positive thread!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Ruh roh!!! I'm having an awesomeness overload!!!!

Or is it all the coffee I've been drinking? 

No... I'm pretty sure it's mostly composed of awesome.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

this is a great thread!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

FBH said:


> It may not be mind blowing, but I think that it's common for SAs to be way too hard on ourselves.
> 
> Now, if you already realize just how awesome you are...more power to you!


Mate leonardess does not need anyone telling her that she is awesome. I think she has trouble containing all her awesomeness, as it is.

Thank you for reminding everyone else how awesome I am. :wink


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

yes we are all awesome! Its time to start the doing and stop the thinking!


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

thank you so much this made my day


----------

